# Tree stands



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 30, 2008)

Im in the neighborhood of getting a new tree stand. i want a climber w/ backpack straps, trying to stay under $250.

Just wonderin what kind of stands yuns have and any preference on what i should get?

Ive been looking at the gorilla @ basspro.com

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...01_99901?cmCat=CROSSSELL_PRODUCT&cmid=PP_P0_2

im just a little guy at 6'1" 165lbs so i dont need a monster


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 30, 2008)

I bought a Summit Goliath last year and love it.

It sleeps quite well. :lol: 

I have some friends with various API's and they like those as well.


----------



## jkbirocz (Sep 30, 2008)

I have also have a summit stand. I forget the model as I have not used it in a few years, but I think it is a viper, or something like that. I really like it, climbs easily and quietly, super comfy, and I feel very safe in it. Don't forget the safety harness :!:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Sep 30, 2008)

I have a Cabelas Mega Bucks Climber made by Summit. It weighs around 20 pounds, climbs easily, sleeps well, and packs easily. I don't know if it is still on the Cabelas website or not. You can't go wrong with a Summit stand.


----------



## Jim (Oct 1, 2008)

I HAD a Summit Viper Until it broke while I was up in the tree. :shock: 

I ground hunt now.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 1, 2008)

Jim said:


> I HAD a Summit Viper Until it broke while I was up in the tree. :shock:
> 
> I ground hunt now.



:shock: 

Weld or cable?


----------



## Jim (Oct 1, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I HAD a Summit Viper Until it broke while I was up in the tree. :shock:
> ...



Weld!

It was not fun, but funny now because the whole day was a murphys law day.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 1, 2008)

ouch :shock: did you fall out of the tree?

I was in a buddys stand the other weekend, got ready to get down, made my first shimmy, then the bottom bootstraps came off my feet and there goes the standing plate down the tree. So im just hangin there by my arms, no harness, a good 30ft up, waitin on my buddy to walk up to try and help me out. scared the crap outta me! of course like a dummy, he didnt have a rope tied to both pieces, and i didnt even pay attention when i shimmy'd up the tree. more or less, I just upgraded my health insurance for accident's, and I learnt a valuable lesson :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Oct 1, 2008)

I didn't fall out, but close. I was wearing the harness,thanks the Lord.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Oct 1, 2008)

Having a rope between the two sections is definitely important. I won't go up without the harness :shock:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 3, 2008)

i checked out some of the summit stands, there pretty sweet but the way works goin i think ima have to go with a cheap-o


----------



## switchback (Oct 7, 2008)

I have been using the grand ol'man for about 15 years and love it. Alot of the newer stands aren't bow hunter friendly. Now ol'man has aluminum versions and I want one so it's lighter.


----------



## switchback (Oct 7, 2008)

Ohhh the reason that's important to me is because where I hunt it is bow hunting only the whole season.


----------



## fowlmood77 (Oct 11, 2008)

Ol' Man all the way
https://www.olmanoutdoors.com/


----------



## russ010 (Oct 28, 2008)

i bought the Summit 180 SS last year.. most comfortable stand I've ever owned.

I also looked at the ... i can't remember the name, but I think it had Bayou in it somewhere. I tried them out at the store and felt comfortable, but with the 180, I can face the tree, turn away from the tree... and i've got lots of room to wiggle around.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 28, 2008)

i ended up buyin a used ole man steal version before they sold out to make them cheaper

i was skeptical buying it because with just the net to sit on didnt look to comfy, but its by far the most confy stand ive been in. couldnt be happyer with it. that net molds perfectly to ur ass :mrgreen:


----------

